# The wait begins! I ordered my new cutter!



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been in the market for a portable cutter that I could take to tradeshows and such and do some stuff on the spot... So I settled on the KNK ZING... I haven't seen much about it here so I thought I would post that mine is on the way...

$400.00 for the cutter. $42 for the travel bag and a few blades so for just under $500.00 I'm portable...

We'll see how it fares but I'm assured this will get the job done so time will tell... I will update once I have the cutter in hand...

Kevin


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Does it have an optical eye? or you do not have a need to cut by registration marks?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> Does it have an optical eye? or you do not have a need to cut by registration marks?


No "Optic Eye" per se... But it can do Print and Cut...

This video is actually a pretty impressive demo...

Print and Cut on the KNK Zing.avi - YouTube

But yes one of the things I will be using is the print and cut feature.. If it works as easily as demonstrated I'll be stoked... Actually I've yet to read a bad word about the cutter and from everything I've read the print and cut feature really is as good as the video demonstrates...

Kevin


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Irv, kind of reminds me of the i-Cut feature on the Trotec lasers, except the laser uses a camera. The cool thing with i-Cut is you can add points where ever you like. The more points, the better the registration.
Laser cutting printed paper pop up & printed acrylics - Trotec Speedy 300 with i-cut® - YouTube

It looks like on the Zing, you line up where the registration dots are and from there it can calculate where to cut. So instead of an optic eye to discover these points, you use your eyes and a laser pointer to tell it where to go. Pretty cool.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kevin, the Zing is a sweet cutter, someone I know has one. The max. downforce is impressive. Mike


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Joe - As long as there is a line up method and a cutter can preform print and cut functions that is the key. Big round blocks on a front of the shirt should be the exception to the rule.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The Zing's registration is dead on. You do need to calibrate the precise location of the laser dot relative to the blade tip, but that usually only takes 3 or 4 tests and then you have it perfect.

The nice thing about how Make The Cut was written to handle the KNK machines is that the laser dot moves automatically to within about 1/8" of the first mark and then you tweak it with the arrow keys on the keyboard. Then the laser automatically moves to the second dot and you tweak that one and then the third. The software was written to estimate the next locations based on the adjustments you just made, thus usually the second and third laser movements are even closer than 1/8" to the printed marks. So the process is really fast and easy to learn. I've taught a few new Zing owners by phone and by the third calibration test, they are doing it by themselves and do not need my assistance at all.

Also, you can have the printout totally crooked. It could be inserted at a 45 degree angle and the process will still work perfectly. The laser won't be within 1/8" of course! lol But once you set those three marks, the cut is dead on.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm excited to try the print cut feature and will post my results... That YouTube video is sure spot on...

Kevin


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone know of heat press vinyl material that can be printed with an inkjet printer. We have an Epson 1100 w/ dye based inks from Cobra Ink. If so, I need to order one of these cutters.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I actually was at Hobby Lobby the other day and bought some Cricut vinyl that was 12x12 that could be printed with an inkjet... I brought it home and read some post about printing regular sign vinyl with my color laser... Works perfectly and the print... It's pretty durable without any coating... They do make a spray coating for added durability but I ran it under scalding hot water and rubbed and rubbed with a towel and nothing... Now if you take a paper clip or something and scratch it it will come off...

For small stuff it works great... Big stuff I rely on Stahls...

Kevin


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Do you mean, like standard heat transfer paper? Companies like T-Shirt Supplies have a lot of that stuff. Heat Transfer Paper


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

not paper but vinyl...like what the Roland VersaCamm would take. I am thinking that due to the water based inks in the inkjet, there isn't such a product...YET. But that would be pretty slick for small left chest jobs on performance type shirts.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Performance type shirts that are 100% polyester may require a special type of vinyl. The dye migration and moisture wicking in the shirt greatly affects the application of vinyl. 

Choosing a low cost vinyl that may not be formulated for a performance shirt can end up costing you a shirt and wasted vinyl. 

If it were only that easy.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I never mentioned using a low cost vinyl. I am just looking for a heat applied vinyl similar to what the Roland VersaCamm uses that can be digitially printed with an ink jet printer using water based dye inks.

I have used the Siser Evolution material before and I was just wondering if something like that existed for inkjet printers.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

idelements said:


> I never mentioned using a low cost vinyl. I am just looking for a heat applied vinyl similar to what the Roland VersaCamm uses that can be digitially printed with an ink jet printer using water based dye inks.
> 
> I have used the Siser Evolution material before and I was just wondering if something like that existed for inkjet printers.


I was referring to the CriCut heat vinyl that was mentioned. 
I am sure that this is going off the original topic. 

So to bring it back to the Zing. 

The Zing is able to feed 15 inch vinyl without using the sticky carrier but there is not a roll holder yet. It is in the works, hopefully will be out soon. This makes it great to use many types of vinyl, twill, and other types of rolled material. 

Plus, KNK offers colored coordinated blade holders for 3 types of blades that are offered (Standard, Thick Material and Fabric). 

-Sandy has great tutorials and did an excellent job with the manual makes it easier to transport the cutter. 

At ISS, it was nice having internet to be able to access the features of the Zing. Its not needed but its nice to have.


----------



## Carmenrt (Feb 26, 2012)

I just ordered this as well, im super excited to see it in action!


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

idelements said:


> I am just looking for a heat applied vinyl similar to what the Roland VersaCamm uses that can be digitially printed with an ink jet printer using water based dye inks.


The only materials that I've used to heat press on to garments with my Versacamm are paper based..like Colorprint, etc. I know it's called Colorprint 2160 White Heat Applied Vinyl, but I always thought it was paper based. When I think of vinyl, I think of heat transfer vinyl rolls that are cad-cut or sign vinyl.

Is the Colorprint material what you are talking about or something else. Which Vinyl have you seen used with a Versacamm that is heat applied?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, Siser ColorPrint Evolution is what I was talking about. 
Siser ColorPrint Evolution Print/Cut Material for Digital Printers

You consider this a paper material? When I think of paper material I think of something like Jet-Pro.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess your right. I went and grabbed some Colorprint off the shelf and it has more of a plasticy feel than paper. But then I grabbed a sheet of JPSS, etc and I think it also feels plasticy as well. Maybe because I print on both of them, I thought of them to be more like paper and less like vinyl.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My cutter id here!... Only problem is I have actual work I need to do and no time to play!!! DARN IT! Maybe later?... 

I will say one thing... At first I was in love with Make the Cut... Cheap and it seemed to do everything I wanted in a cutting program...

My problem though... I can't seem to import a multi colored EPS or SVG for nothing!... I mean something so very, very basic and I have spent literally hours upon hours trying to figure out how and I'm totally lost... I hope this is not a sign of things to come... I can only guess I'm missing something terribly obvious as it seems like such a simple task but right now... I'm totally lost...

I cannot import a multi colored EPS or SVG and keep the colors of the original design... It keeps like "welding" the individual colors and layers into one... Very ODD! Very frustrating!

Kevin


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

After about 20mins, I seek help "literally hours" is too much time wasted for me. 

If you scroll up, read my post on what an excellent job Sandy did with the users manual. That may have saved about an hour because the manual is great. Even as a dealer, I am always checking it out for updates and new things that have been added.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> After about 20mins, I seek help "literally hours" is too much time wasted for me.
> 
> If you scroll up, read my post on what an excellent job Sandy did with the users manual. That may have saved about an hour because the manual is great. Even as a dealer, I am always checking it out for updates and new things that have been added.


Actually I have sought help in various places and not a word back yet.

Honestly I don't think it can be done... But it seems like such a simple basic thing... I've never seen it demonstrated and I've watched and read a lot of tutorials...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

By the way... The manual is great... I did actually read it... Crazy I know... I don't ususally read manuals... That said... There is not a word in there about importing an SVG, EPS, PDF and performing a Print and Cut... Everything on Print and Cut is taking a graphic image PNG, JPG... Not from a vector EPS, SVG file. I called KNK... Even they couldn't figure out how to even import an SVG, EPS file and have it keep the colors in tact that you originally had... Everything is turned black... He said when he copied and pasted from KNK Studio though it did keep the colors... Copying and pasting from InkScape doesn't and you can't copy and past from CorelDRAW... Importing any vector file of any type and the colors are lost...

He was going to contact the developer as see what gives... I've watched so many videos on SVG's with Make the Cut my eyes pop out of my head... Not a one showed how to import an SVG and keep the colors intact... 

I watched this video and man! What a backwards way of working!

Cutting with Lettering Delights SVG Files and Make the Cut! Software - YouTube

I thought the previous video was bad... This one was really backwards!

Using SVG's for Print and Cut with Make the Cut - YouTube

We have a perfect vector SVG and her solution... Open the vector PDF the vector SVG's came with enlarge it to fit the screen and then do a screen capture and pixel trace the screen capture to do the print and cut!... WHAT!... I have this perfect vector artwork and I can't use it?... I have to make a screen capture and trace the image?... Talk about BACKWARDS!

So for now I sit and wait... I'm just super frustrated after days and days I can't figure out something so simple as importing a piece of vector artwork and have it look like it was originally designed... I mean that's about as basic as it gets and having to jump thru hoops to get there is just crazy.... In Silhouette Studio you just do something crazy and import and choose the file and it imports... That's it... You have a vector file in the software to do your print and cut in like 1 second... Nothing to "figure out".

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I just sent you an email, Kevin... with a possible temporary solution to try until we can get the owner of Make The Cut to respond.

Also, I will contact some of the file designers who design in other programs, like Corel Draw and AI, to find out how they handle the color issue. Since so many of these files are paper piecing projects, I know their MTC formats will have images with different colors.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> I just sent you an email, Kevin... with a possible temporary solution to try until we can get the owner of Make The Cut to respond.
> 
> Also, I will contact some of the file designers who design in other programs, like Corel Draw and AI, to find out how they handle the color issue. Since so many of these files are paper piecing projects, I know their MTC formats will have images with different colors.


Thank you Sandy... I did get your email...

Every demonstration I have seen has been importing... Breaking apart and recolor each layer manually... Not really practical... If your copy and paste idea will work then it's a workable solution... But I can't believe we can't just import SVG and EPS and have it "work"... LOL

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

OK... Well I can confirm that copy and pasting from CorelDRAW to KNK Studio then copy from KNK Studio to Make the Cut retains the colors... It's a round about way to do something very basic but it does work... So that's good...

Just for fun I tried using everything else... LXI, Silhouette Studio, Robo Master, InkScape every single thing I had installed with vector capability... Only copy and pasting from KNK Studio did the trick...

Now I know... I honestly cannot believe something so very basic as importing a multi colored vector file of any sort would be such a hassle and like I said Make the Cut has been around for awhile... I saw all the tutorials and how people were doing it but nothing said you can't simply import specifically so I kept thinking in my mind surely I'm missing something... There are tons of companies out there offering vector SVG's for craft cutters so I can't believe I'm the only one with the issue...

For now I have a solution...convoluted solution but a solution none the less.. So thank you Sandy for that.

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I love getting new software and equipment and then pull my hair out till I "get it"... It's what I live for! NOT!...

So ok I got past my hurdle sort of... I can copy and paste from CorelDRAW to KNK Studio and then copy and paste from KNK Studio into Make the Cut... I have my vector file and my colors.. All is great... Round about for sure but great...

Now over on the Make the Cut forum someone shared something else that was interesting... If I create the SVF file with Inkscape... I can then import into Make the Cut no problem... All colors are retained... Not so when creating an SVG file with CorelDRAW... I did take it one step further... In CorelDRAW I put each colored object on it's own layer and then saved as SVG...

The result... Better... Before Make the Cut was seeing my file as one color and "auto welding" together... Now with each object on it's own layer it sees everything as it's own... Still one color but each color on it's own layer...

WHEW! So it's a limitation of Make the Cut... Not a deal breaker but it was sure pretty hard getting a grip on the why!.... Now we know what is happening and when.... The problem I'm certain can and will be resolved...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

My frustrations are mounting!... 

I got my Zing... Read the Manul... It says to install MTC off the CD... OK I did... Make sure you unplug the machine.. Yep Check!

But then it says the driver is not digitally signed and it cannot install the driver!!! So now what?... I can't find anything about installing the driver now...

In the manual it says just proceed and accept all the defaults... Well that didn't help much.. Surely I can't be the only person with this issue?... It would be nice to have a what to do when things don't go as they should section...

Can anyone enlighten me on how to get the driver installed on Windows Vista and 64 bit?...

So now I sit read to go but I can't seem to find the answer to my problem... I've read tons of messages on the forum regarding driver issues....

So frustrating!

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So in Make the Cut there is supposed to be an option to install the needed drivers... Sadly I click on that option in the Advanced Help and BAM... Internal Error can't install DRIVER!!! FRUSTRATING! This is on my laptop..

So I go to my desktop... Install FTDi driver... It goes thru the motions of downloading the driver... Then tells me it can't install the driver!!! No explanation... MORE FRUSTRATION!

Off to read some more I guess...

Anyone have a working Zing they can enlighten me?

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> So in Make the Cut there is supposed to be an option to install the needed drivers... Sadly I click on that option in the Advanced Help and BAM... Internal Error can't install DRIVER!!! FRUSTRATING! This is on my laptop..
> 
> So I go to my desktop... Install FTDi driver... It goes thru the motions of downloading the driver... Then tells me it can't install the driver!!! No explanation... MORE FRUSTRATION!
> 
> ...


Kevin, I'll try to reach Chad if we can't get this to work. 

First of all, let's try this:

Make sure that your Zing is not plugged into your computer.
Download and install the drivers directly from the manufacturer, which is here:

D2XX Direct Drivers

Look for the text "Microsoft WHQL certified. Also available as a setup executable" and click on that link.

Once you have downloaded the drivers reboot your computer. When your computer has finishes restarting, plug your Zing into your computer. You should get a pop-up that will finish the installation. 

Fingers crossed. This has worked for a lot of new owners who had the same situation you are describing.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I will try that... I wish the Make the Cut FAQ was a little more up to date... 

Now I did try installing on yet another computer that had Windows 7 64 bit... Installed in like 3 seconds!... So it appears to be just my Windows Vista Machines...

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Vista can be problematic when installing drivers. I googled Vista and USB driver installation problems once and there were tons of people having issues with their USB devices... mostly printers. XP and Windows 7 owners have far fewer issues.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried what you had sent... The driver did appear to "install"... By that I mean the DOS window appeared said it was doing something... I reboot plug the Zing back in... And I get the same window I got before... Cannot install driver because it's not digitally signed... Even though when I was asked during the initial "install" process I said to go ahead and install the driver...

What's weird in in the Zing Control Panel... It says it's "connected" but it's actually connected on Com 3 to a modem?...


But on the Windows 7 machine it does connect... And it works... I think I have to calibrate the machine though... Print and Cut is way off...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh yeah I know... Vista is very problematic... But knowing this it would cause less frustration if there was a heads up from the software companies or the equipment manufacturer that there may be an issue... 

I'm sure it will get resolved... It's just the process to get there can be frustrating is all... If the problem was noted in a FAQ or something then at least I know it's a known issue...

My Verizon Cell Phone has not have Voicemail for a week... You would think Verizon could send a simple text message that would say hey we have an issue we're working on it... But no... They would rather have everyone and their brother calling complaining about the same thing and then tell them it's a known problem and they are working on it... Just seems backwards to me when the technology exists to notify it's customers of an issue.

My two iPhones haven't had a data connection in 3 weeks now and Verizon can't figure out why.... So technology has really been kicking my but as of late...

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

PNC shouldn't be more than a mm or two off at the very most. There are very slight differences based on the laser being inserted into a slot and then hot glued in place. 

For the first time, make sure you follow my tutorial to a T. The laser should be moving to within 1/8" of each printed mark automatically. Once you get it calibrated and working perfectly, then you can try deviating from the instructions. For example, I prefer new users set the document area to match the printout size. That's not necessary... but if you do it "my way", then it makes it easier for me to troubleshoot issues, in case you cannot get it working the way I show in the manual.

And once you get the laser calibrated your PNCs should be dead on. I can print a thin line arrow and get it cut out right along the printed line.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Sandy... 

I think I'm looking for an answer that perhaps doesn't exist?...

I have my Pen holder in... I have a print and cut... What I am trying to do is have then pen draw around my shape but it's off by a "mile".... Is that because I'm using a pen and not a blade?...

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well you would need to define a "mile!" 5280 feet or like 1/4"? 

The difference between using a test pen versus the blade would be the difference in where the tip of the pen touches the paper versus the tip of the blade. I'm not home right now, but I'm guessing that might be more like 1/16". Still you don't want to calibrate your laser offset using anything but the blade you will be using for cutting.

So... I'm assuming that your PNC is off by a lot more than 1/16". So... can you take a screen shot of MTC with the test shape showing on the Virtual Mat, plus the virtual mat settings? And make sure I can see the entire virtual mat?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm think i'm over the "hump"... I knew what I was supposed to do honestly I really did read the manual. 

That said I'm certain being off what I'm off is just because I'm using a pen as I'm off by probably less that 1/4" But in print and cut terms that is a "mile"... LOL

So for now just getting the machine to work with my Vista Machine is all that I'm missing... The rest I think I'm pretty close to figuring out...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

After a fair bit of "fiddling" PNC SUCCESS!










Sandy this is directed to you... Maybe you have an in with the developer?...

As a software developer first in my real life I totally understand how software evolves... That said Make the Cut has been out for a fair bit time... 

I've only been using it such a short period of time and there are many things I can see I would change or add... Now that all said I will give you two that in my process of getting my pen calibrated drove me nuts!!!! Maybe I don't know what I'm doing... Totally possible and probable... LOL.

When we go to cut... The cut finishes... I so wish that the cut window would stay open by default... Maybe have a check box to auto close but having to open that darn window every time during calibration drove me crazy!... When actually cutting... If I have 12 Print and Cut Transfers to cut I have to open that window every time?... Seems like a needless hassle...

My other REAL GRIPE!... Why on earth does the cutter return to 0,0 after each cut?... I'm going mad with that! We can manually click Use Last... By why does it not use last by default?... Every other cutter I've had has always returned to the last used blade origin so it's frustrating... It's just an extra "needless" step... I don't understand the benefit of returning to 0,0 after each cut?... 

Most people wouldn't give it a second thought... But I had to probably open that cut window and set use last like 50 times to get my pen calibrated... Now I don't have to choose click Use Last but then I have more manual moving of the laser...

Anyhow those are my two wish list items... Use Last Blade Origin by default... Leave Cut Window Open by default...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I will add for those considering a smaller cutter... I know I'm going to love the Zing... Now it has driven me nuts up to this point... But I think the added frustration will be worth it....

I previously had a Cameo... It's much more plug and play... Took literally 30 seconds to do my first print and cut... Nothing to it... Decent results too... But the Zing from my perspective is a "professional" craft cutter where the Cameo is more of a "hobby" craft cutter... Decent little cutter don't get me wrong... But in comparison side by side... I think the Zing wins hands down for me...

The mat the comes with Zing... Just works!... If you have ever bought a Cricut Mat you know what I mean... The Cameo mat was better than a Cricut Mat... But the Zing mat... Spot on... Perfect balance of adhesive...

The Zing is whisper quite compared to the Cameo which is clickitty clack clack clack...... Also it seemed the Cameo would lift the blade at each corner when it was cutting a square?... The Zing... The blade stays down the whole time...

Now I'm going to cut some rhinestone templates and see how my little Zing... Zings!

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like you did a great job calibrating your pen to your laser! 

Your two items are already on the Wish List for changes. Other users have requested the same thing, including me. I don't know if we will get these addressed at any point soon, as Andy (MTC owner) has many customers waiting for changes to the plug-ins for their cutters.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> At ISS, it was nice having internet to be able to access the features of the Zing. Its not needed but its nice to have.


What features on the Zing required internet access? Am I missing something? I didn't know you could do anything special with the Zing and the internet?...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

UPDATE!

So I had a chance to use my Zing at a tradeshow over the weekend... When I went there I had done very, very little testing... But the little think Zinged along... I'm very happy with this little cutter... Light years difference than the Cameo...

I will say this however for KNK... The cutter is only as good as the software that runs it and while I appreciate the work on the Make the Cut software it comes with... The software itself is sorely lacking for real production use.... The Zing isn't specially marketed as a"production" machine so it's really not fair to put it down for that alone...

It's an awesome machine and I'm glad to have it... It's just the software that runs it really could use some enhancements... I mean something simple like a check box to add a weed border... Or to be able to cut a portion of the design multiple times... Very basic, basic stuff that most sign programs do and Make the Cut doesn't...

Maybe there is a more robust software that will run the little KNK Zing someday?... For now I will suffer thru with Make the Cut.

Kevin


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> What features on the Zing required internet access? Am I missing something? I didn't know you could do anything special with the Zing and the internet?...
> 
> Kevin


There's a link to over 5000 free user-designed files available within Make The Cut. It requires Internet access. Also, you can log into a site called Lettering Delights that is popular among paper crafters. And you can also access the Zing user manual through the software.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

katruax said:


> Or to be able to cut a portion of the design multiple times... Very basic, basic stuff that most sign programs do and Make the Cut doesn't...


Duplicating the image to run as many as I want worked fine for me when I demostarted the Zing @ ISS in Orlando.

Its a perfect size for shows, the carrying case is awesome. I haven't gotten the stand just yet but I think it will do wonders once you learn how to work it. 

Weed box, is quite simple in fact I like the fact I can make my own weed box (saves vinyl, material and you can use scrap pieces from your bigger cutter so you can use an entire vinyl roll) 

Life isn't easy.. you gotta work! Just think how many things have changed in life to make us lazy and how rewarding it was to work ..now we expect things to be easy and simple. Why? Why does everything need to be simple and easy?

Find a way around it, come back and demonstrate to us something you "hacked" around with and let someone steal your idea....simple and easy you say


----------

